# smbserver

## kaviazzz

exw ena psiloprovlhma me ton samba server xrhsimopoiw to to plugin tou kde gia na ftiaksw ta settings alla synxronos vlepw to arxeio sto etc na dw an ta vgazei swsta. to provlhma mou einai oti parolo pou borw na anoiksw ton server apo konqueror smb://localhost (merikes fores den doulevei etsi) smb://gentoobox (etsi doulevei panta) to provlhma loipon einai oti parolo pou anoigei tous arxikous fakelous den borw na kanw access tous subfolder tous. se user level security nomizw doulevoun ola swsta alla share security (oste na mhn zhtaei password) exw to provlhma pou proanefera. Edw exw to smb.conf pou xrhsimopoiw. Kserw oti leipoun ta hostname kai workgroup alla ap oti katalava an ta efhseis default den ta grafei apla.. dokimasa na ta valw sto conf alla den kanei diafora... exei kaneis kamia idea giati den doulevei ???  Thkz in advance 

[global]

restrict anonymous = no

domain master = no

preferred master = no

max protocol = NT

acl compatibility = winnt

ldap ssl = No

server signing = Auto

guest ok = yes

security = share

[azureus]

path = /home/kav/azureus/

case sensitive = no

strict locking = no

msdfs proxy = no

----------

